# سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به



## rose24 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*سؤال اتمنى منكم المساعدة على الاجابة
ما معنى المعموذية؟ وسؤالي هنا للتحديد لا اعني تغطيس الطفل بالماء
وهذا نعرفه ليصبح مسيحي يعمذ بتغطيسه بالماء

لكن في مرفس16:16 كل من يؤمن ويتعمذ يخلص

غلاطية 27:3 لانكم تعمذتم جميعا في المسيح فلبستم المسيح

بطرس الاولى 21:3 كان هذا رمزا للمعموذية التي تنجيكم لا بأزالة وسخ الجسد بل بعهد صادق النية مع الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح

وغيرها الكثير من ايات المعموذية التي تشير الى عماذ بوعي وادراك..هل هناك  عماذ للكبار؟؟لا معموذية الاطفال لان الاطفال لم يعرفو الخطية بعد ولم يعرف حتى معنى ايمان.. لكن والمعنى واضح من يؤمن ويتعمذ يخلص؟؟

ارجو المساعدة وتوضيح هذي النقطة لي مع شكري الجزيل لكل اخوتي وخواتي

ونعمة رب المجد يسوع تشملنا للابد امين*


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



rose24 قال:


> *سؤال اتمنى منكم المساعدة على الاجابة
> ما معنى المعموذية؟ وسؤالي هنا للتحديد لا اعني تغطيس الطفل بالماء
> وهذا نعرفه ليصبح مسيحي يعمذ بتغطيسه بالماء
> 
> ...



سوالك جميل قوى ومهم
ما هى المعموديه؟؟
المعموديه هى الولاده الثانيه الولادة من الماء والروح 
يقول الكتاب 
من امن واعتمد خلص
وبالنسبه لسوالك هل يعتمد الاطفال لغفران الخطيه
باللنسبه للخطيه الشخصيه الاطفال لايدركون هذا ولا يعرفون الصواب من الخطاء
 ولكن اذا لما يعتمد الاطفال؟؟؟
تسلمنا من الاباء اعتماد الاطفال  الولد بعد 40 يوما والبنت بعد 80 يوم ودى هى شريعه التطهير
يتم التعميد لكى ننتصر على ابليس الذى اغوا امنا احواء لتعصى وصيه الرب هى وابانا ادم وبهذا يقبل الخلاص على ايمان والديه بقبولهم الايمان وتسليمه للطفلولهذا يوصى الكاهن الام والاب اثناء التعميد بتربيه ابنهم تربيه مسحيه وتعليمه الحياة المسحيه المقدسه
اما بالنسبه لتعميد الكبار؟؟
نعم هناك كثير مت المعتمدين وهم كبار فى السن ونعرفهم جميعا وهم المتنصرين
ودول اللى دورو وفهمو عرفو انى طرقهم للاحياة الابديه هو المسيح
يارب اكون قدرت اوصل الاجابه 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## rose24 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*شكرا يا عزيزي يا بنت الفادي على مرورك وجوابك
الكثير من الايات بتأكد على الايمان اولا ثم المعموذية
والمعموديه هى الولاده الثانيه الولادة من الماء والروح 
يقول الكتاب  من امن واعتمد خلص
وغيرها من الايات الكثيرة الي وضحتلي نقطة وهي انو هنا لا يقصد به عماذ الاطفال
لان الايمان اولا.. والطفل لم يعرف بعد معنى ايمان
لهذا سألت هل المقصود به عماذ الكبار وهل فعلا يوجد كبار متعمذين
لاني لم اسمع ابدا عن هذا..شكرا عزيزي مرة ثانية*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

اولا شئ حبيبي روز 24 


السؤال: ما هى أهمية المعمودية المسيحية؟

الجواب: المعمودية المسيحية ، هى شهادة خارجية عما حدث داخليا فى حياة المؤمن. أن المعمودية المسيحية هى توضيح معرفة المؤمن بموت المسيح ، دفنه وقيامته. أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن " أم تجهلون أننا كل من أعتمد ليسوع المسيح أعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا فى جدة الحياة " (روميه 3:6-4). وفى المعمودية يمثل التغطيس تحت الماء، الدفن مع المسيح. والخروج من الماء يمثل قيامة المسيح.

ومعمودية الشخص تعتمد علي عاملين أساسيين: (1) أن يكون الشخص الذى سيعتمد قد آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح وقبله كمخلص شخصي (2) أن يفهم الشخص ما تمثله المعمودية. فأن كان الشخص قد قبل الرب يسوع المسيح كمخلص شخصي لحياته وفهم أن المعمودية هى خطوة عملية فى طاعة الرب وأعلان أيمانه بالرب يسوع المسيح علانية وكان لديه الرغبة فى المعمودية - فأنه لا يوجد ما يمنعه من التعمد. وفقا للكتاب المقدس فأن المعمودية ببساطه هى خطوة فى طاعة الرب وأعلان الشخص بايمانه وحصوله علي الخلاص من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح وحده. وأن المعمودية لها أهمية كبيرة في حياة المؤمن لأنها لا تمثل فقط خطوة طاعة وأعلان علني بالأيمان، بل تسليم الحياة بأكملها للرب يسوع المسيح ومشاركته في موته، دفنه؛ وأيضا قيامته


----------



## the servant (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

سلام ونعمة,,,

الاخ او الاخت الغالية لا اجد كلام اقولة بعد كلام اختي بنت الفادي ...لكن هل افهم من كلام حضرتك
انك لم تعتمدي ام اعتمدتي ولكن تريدي فهم ماهية المعمودية....

 المعمودية في الديانة المسيحية هي سر إلهي من أسرار الكنيسة ويتوجب على كل مسيحي أن يعتمد كختم لإيمانه. وتعتبر المعمودية أمراً هاماً لأنها تأتي ضمن المأمورية العظمى التي أعطاها المسيح لتلاميذه حين قال: "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن الروح القدس، وعلّموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به, وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 28: 19 – 20).


هل أمر المعمودية ضروري بالنسبة للمسيحي؟​
نعم ففي أمر المعمودية قال يسوع لتلاميذه "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" متى 28: 19 والمعمودية ليست مجرد ماء فقط, بل هي الماء المضمون بوصية الله, والمرتبط بكلمته "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم …." 

إن "المعمودية" هي طقس الغسل بالماء للتطهير الديني, وكانت معروفة عند اليهود كما نفهم من الكتاب المقدس (خروج 29: 4 و 30: 20). ولما جاء يسوع تبنى هذا الطقس وجعله فريضة في الكنيسة المسيحية (متى 28: 19) إذ أنه جعل التعميد بالماء باسم الثالوث الأقدس علامة على التطهير من الخطية والنجاسة, وعلامة الانتساب رسمياً إلى كنيسة المسيح. أي أن المعمودية في العهد الجديد حلت محل الختان في العهد القديم, وكلاهما علامة على العهد. ويصرح الله للمعتمد بواسطة هذه العلامة بغفران الخطايا ومنح الخلاص. أما المعتمد فيتعهد, هو أو المسؤولون أنه بالطاعة لكلمة الله والتكريس لخدمته (أعمال 2: 21 - رومية 6: 3). أي أن المعمودية تختم وتشهد على اتحاد المؤمنين بالله والبنوة وغفران الخطايا بموت المسيح وقيامته. إلا أن المعمودية ليست في حد ذاتها سبباً للتجديد والولادة الثانية والخلاص. فكرنيليوس مثلاً حل عليه الروح القدس وقبل الإيمان من قبل أن يعتمد (أعمال 10: 44 – 48). وسيمون الساحر اعتمد ومع هذا ظل إنساناً عتيقاً وأخطأ في عيني الرب (أعمال 8: 13 و 21 – 23). وقد اختلفت وجهات نظر المسيحيين حول المعمودية وكان الجدال حول قضيتين: نوع المعمودية ومعمودية الأطفال أو الكبار. فقد قال بعض المسيحيين أن المعمودية لا تصح إلا بتغطيس الإنسان كاملاً تحت الماء لأنها تشير إلى أن المعتمد دفن مع المسيح وقام معه بناء على الآية القائلة "أم تجهلون أن كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت, حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة" (رومية 6: 3، 4). وبتغطيسه ثلاث مرات على اسم الثالوث الأقدس وليس مرة واحدة, كما قال البعض. إلا أن أغلبية المسيحيين تكتفي برش الماء على الوجه, لأن المقصود من وضع الماء هو الإشارة إلى غسل الروح القدس. لذلك فإن كمية الماء غير مهمة في الموضوع. وقال بعض المسيحيين انه لا لزوم لتعميد الأطفال, وأن الاعتماد للمؤمنين فقط, أي الذين تعدوا مرحلة الطفولة وبلغوا سن الرشد, بحيث يمكن لهم فهم الخلاص والاعتراف بالتوبة بناء على الآية التالية: "من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن" (مر قس 16: 16). إلا أن أغلبية المسيحيين تعتبر معمودية الصغار واجبة ما داموا أطفالا لمؤمنين. وذلك علامة على الميثاق بين الله وبينهم. أما معمودية الروح القدس والنار فإنها رمز لانسكاب الروح القدس على الرسل في يوم الخمسين. كانت هذه بعض الأفكار العامة عن العمودية قبل المسيحيين وبعدهم

رب المجد يبارك حياتك


----------



## rose24 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*شكرا اخي مارون على مرورك
بنت الفادي وصلتلي فكرة  انه فعلا عماذ الكبار موجود (اللى دورو وفهمو وعرفو ان طريقهم للاحياة الابديه هو المسيح).. وانت كملتلي التوضيح عن اهمية هذي المعموذية بدفننا مع يسوع عند التغطيس بالماء وقيامتنا معه عند الخروج من الماء..وعن العوامل المهمة الي تبني عليها معموذية الشخص .. شكرا على مساعدتكم الي*


----------



## rose24 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*مرحبا فراي بالبداية اشكرك يا اخي الغالي على الاجابة
واحب اجاوبك على سؤألك هل انا متعمذة؟  انا اكيد تعمذت من كنت طفلة 
وبصراحة بديت من فترة بقراءة الكتاب المقدس بمساعدة ناس لهم فضل كبير 
وبقراءاتي عن المعموذية وصلت لمرحلة انو المقصود هنا عماذ للكبار عن ادراك ووعي وايمان برب المجد
وانا اقول انو ما متعمذة هذا العماذ الذي عن ادراك ووعي (اقصد بالكبر) والغريب انه ما سامعة بشخص من العراق(لاني عراقية) من الاقارب او الاصدقاء او المعارف متعمذ هذا العماذ
لهذا السبب استغربت وسألت.. لان الكتاب يؤكد اهمية هذا العماذ..فهذي كانت معلومة جدا كبيرة ومهمة لي
واشكركم مرة لخة لمساعدتكم يا طيبين*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



rose24 قال:


> *مرحبا فراي بالبداية اشكرك يا اخي الغالي على الاجابة
> واحب اجاوبك على سؤألك هل انا متعمذة؟  انا اكيد تعمذت من كنت طفلة
> وبصراحة بديت من فترة بقراءة الكتاب المقدس بمساعدة ناس لهم فضل كبير
> وبقراءاتي عن المعموذية وصلت لمرحلة انو المقصود هنا عماذ للكبار عن ادراك ووعي وايمان برب المجد
> ...





تدرين منو تعمذو هل نوع من العماذ بل عراق ؟ الاسلام الراحو عل كنايس اول مسقط النظام المقبور كبل ميهددون الكنايس بتفجيرهة و القسان بل خطف و الكتل .. 

و صحيح هاذة الحجي كليتة .. اكو ناس تعمذو فعلا 

راحو عل ابونا كللولة احنة مسيحيين من زمان .. بس منكدر نكولهة بصوت عالي ولا نتعمذ .. ( هاي جانت بل بداية بعد مطالعين الجماعات الهمج ) فعمذ جم واحد .. بعدين جوي هددو يكتلو و يفجرون الكنيسة


----------



## habeb1969 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

روميه 23:3 -24
اذ الجميع اخطاْوا واعوزهم مجد الله 
هذا يعني ان كل البشريه خطاة والحل هو اننتبرر بنعمه الفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح 
وفي رساله يوحنا الاولى 9:1 
ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفرلنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم 
انجيل يوحنا 
واما كل الذين قبلوه اعطاهم سلطان بان يصيروا اولاد الله  اىي عندما نقبل الرب يسع مخلص على حياتنا نصير بالنعمه اولاد لله 
رساله يوحنا الاولى 7:5 
فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثه   الآب , الابن , الكلمه(يسوع),والروح وهاؤلاء الثلاثه هم واحد 
الذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثه  الروح ,والماء , والدم والثلاثه هم واحد 
1-يجب على كل انسان ان يقبل دم يسوع المسيح لغسل الخطايا (معموديه الدم )مذكوره في . رساله يوحنا الاولى 7:1 
ودم يسوع المسيح يطهرنا من كل خطيئه 
2-معموديه الماء 
هي خطوه طاعه يتخدها المؤمن بعد قبوله ليسوع المسيح  , يجب علينا ان نضع خطايانا على الصليب وندفن معه ونقوم انسان جديد 
3-معموديه الروح القدس 
هنا السماء تشهد لك بانك ابن لله والروح يمكث فينا  
 قبول الرب يسوع على حياتنا 
الاعتراف  انه مات وقام في اليوم الثالث 
الاعتراف بخطايانا وصلبها على الصليب 
الاعتماد بالماء وهي عباره الولاده الجديده 
قبول الروح القدس ( بركليت )


----------



## habeb1969 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

:new8:روميه 23:3 -24
اذ الجميع اخطاْوا واعوزهم مجد الله 
هذا يعني ان كل البشريه خطاة والحل هو اننتبرر بنعمه الفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح 
وفي رساله يوحنا الاولى 9:1 
ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفرلنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم 
انجيل يوحنا 
واما كل الذين قبلوه اعطاهم سلطان بان يصيروا اولاد الله  اىي عندما نقبل الرب يسع مخلص على حياتنا نصير بالنعمه اولاد لله 
رساله يوحنا الاولى 7:5 
فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثه   الآب , الابن , الكلمه(يسوع),والروح وهاؤلاء الثلاثه هم واحد 
الذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثه  الروح ,والماء , والدم والثلاثه هم واحد 
1-يجب على كل انسان ان يقبل دم يسوع المسيح لغسل الخطايا (معموديه الدم )مذكوره في . رساله يوحنا الاولى 7:1 
ودم يسوع المسيح يطهرنا من كل خطيئه 
2-معموديه الماء 
هي خطوه طاعه يتخدها المؤمن بعد قبوله ليسوع المسيح  , يجب علينا ان نضع خطايانا على الصليب وندفن معه ونقوم انسان جديد 
3-معموديه الروح القدس 
هنا السماء تشهد لك بانك ابن لله والروح يمكث فينا  
 قبول الرب يسوع على حياتنا 
الاعتراف  انه مات وقام في اليوم الثالث 
الاعتراف بخطايانا وصلبها على الصليب 
الاعتماد بالماء وهي عباره الولاده الجديده 
قبول الروح القدس ( بركليت )


----------



## habeb1969 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

روميه 23:3 -24
اذ الجميع اخطاْوا واعوزهم مجد الله 
هذا يعني ان كل البشريه خطاة والحل هو اننتبرر بنعمه الفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح 
وفي رساله يوحنا الاولى 9:1 
ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفرلنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم 
انجيل يوحنا 
واما كل الذين قبلوه اعطاهم سلطان بان يصيروا اولاد الله  اىي عندما نقبل الرب يسع مخلص على حياتنا نصير بالنعمه اولاد لله 
رساله يوحنا الاولى 7:5 
فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثه   الآب , الابن , الكلمه(يسوع),والروح وهاؤلاء الثلاثه هم واحد 
الذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثه  الروح ,والماء , والدم والثلاثه هم واحد 
1-يجب على كل انسان ان يقبل دم يسوع المسيح لغسل الخطايا (معموديه الدم )مذكوره في . رساله يوحنا الاولى 7:1 
ودم يسوع المسيح يطهرنا من كل خطيئه 
2-معموديه الماء 
هي خطوه طاعه يتخدها المؤمن بعد قبوله ليسوع المسيح  , يجب علينا ان نضع خطايانا على الصليب وندفن معه ونقوم انسان جديد 
3-معموديه الروح القدس 
هنا السماء تشهد لك بانك ابن لله والروح يمكث فينا  
 قبول الرب يسوع على حياتنا 
الاعتراف  انه مات وقام في اليوم الثالث 
الاعتراف بخطايانا وصلبها على الصليب 
الاعتماد بالماء وهي عباره الولاده الجديده 
قبول الروح القدس ( بركليت )


----------



## rose24 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*شكرا يا اخي حبيب على مرورك
ومساعدتك..فعلا معموذية الدم بصلب يسوع فادينا ومعموذية الماء بقبولنا للرب وايماننا الكامل له وان نصبح ابناء الله ومعموذية الروح القدس وهي حلول بركة الروح القدس ونصبح بالنعمة مخلصين اولاد الله.. شكرا *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

++ أعطى الرب أهمية بالغة للمعمودية ، وأمر بها الرسل ، وهم إلتزموا بأمره إلى أقصى الحدود ، حتى أن بطرس عـمـّــد كرنيليوس وعائلته بعدما حلّ الروح القدس عليهم .+++ وهى يجب أن تكون صحيحة ، إلى درجة أن بولس أعاد معمودية الذين تعمدوا معمودية غير صحيحة .
+++ إذن ، فالأمر فى غاية الأهمية .
++++ ولذلك كان الرسل يعمدون العائلة بكاملها ، مثل عائلة كرنيليوس وعائلة ليدية (أع16 : 14) ..إلخ .
++++ الإيمان شرط هام للحصول  على نعمة الله المجانية ، ولكنه ليس ثمناً للخلاص، بل مجرد شرط منطقى للحصول عليه ، إذ كيف تأخذ منه عطيته وأنت لاتعترف به : [ بدون إيمان لايمكن إرضاؤه، لأنه يجب أن الذى يأتى إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود ] عب11: 6 . ++ إذن، فالإيمان ليس ثمناً ، بل مجرد فتح لباب العلاقة مع الله صاحب العطية المجانية ، لأخذها منه . ولما كان الطفل محتاجاً للمعمودية ، مثله مثل البالغين تماماً ، ولما كان الله لا يطالب أحداً ، إلاّ بما هو فى مقدوره ، بينما الطفل عاجز عن تنفيذ هذا الشرط ، لذلك فإن الله ، الذى أمر قديماً بختان أبناءشعب العهد القديم  ، برغم عدم إدراكهم ، مكتفياً بتحميل مسؤلية تعليمهم على آبائهم ، هو أيضاً الذى أرشد رسله القديسين - فى العهد الجديد -- بتعميد العائلة بكاملها بمجرد إيمان ولىّ أمرها ( أو وليّــة أمرها مثل ليديا )، فإن إله العهدين هو واحد ، وأفكاره لا تتغير . (( للمزيد : إنظر بحث : الإنجيل يجيب : هل يمكن أن يهلك المؤمن .--- وهو معروض فى منتدانا المبارك هذا ))


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

+فقط ، أضيف بأن الرب أمر بعدم منع الأطفال عنه إذ قال : " دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلىَّ ، ولاتمنعوهم ، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات" . ++ فبعد ذلك ، من يسمح له ضميره بأن يخالف أمر الرب ؟


----------



## Ramzi (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

مشكووورة يا روز على هالسؤال
انا استفدت منه​


----------



## rose24 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ أعطى الرب أهمية بالغة للمعمودية ، وأمر بها الرسل ، وهم إلتزموا بأمره إلى أقصى الحدود ، حتى أن بطرس عـمـّــد كرنيليوس وعائلته بعدما حلّ الروح القدس عليهم .+++ وهى يجب أن تكون صحيحة ، إلى درجة أن بولس أعاد معمودية الذين تعمدوا معمودية غير صحيحة .
> +++ إذن ، فالأمر فى غاية الأهمية .
> ++++ ولذلك كان الرسل يعمدون العائلة بكاملها ، مثل عائلة كرنيليوس وعائلة ليدية (أع16 : 14) ..إلخ .
> ++++ الإيمان شرط هام للحصول  على نعمة الله المجانية ، ولكنه ليس ثمناً للخلاص، بل مجرد شرط منطقى للحصول عليه ، إذ كيف تأخذ منه عطيته وأنت لاتعترف به : [ بدون إيمان لايمكن إرضاؤه، لأنه يجب أن الذى يأتى إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود ] عب11: 6 . ++ إذن، فالإيمان ليس ثمناً ، بل مجرد فتح لباب العلاقة مع الله صاحب العطية المجانية ، لأخذها منه . ولما كان الطفل محتاجاً للمعمودية ، مثله مثل البالغين تماماً ، ولما كان الله لا يطالب أحداً ، إلاّ بما هو فى مقدوره ، بينما الطفل عاجز عن تنفيذ هذا الشرط ، لذلك فإن الله ، الذى أمر قديماً بختان أبناءشعب العهد القديم  ، برغم عدم إدراكهم ، مكتفياً بتحميل مسؤلية تعليمهم على آبائهم ، هو أيضاً الذى أرشد رسله القديسين - فى <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/%C7%E1%DA%E5%CF_%C7%E1%CC%CF%ED%CF">العهد الجديد</a> -- بتعميد العائلة بكاملها بمجرد إيمان ولىّ أمرها ( أو وليّــة أمرها مثل ليديا )، فإن إله العهدين هو واحد ، وأفكاره لا تتغير . (( للمزيد : إنظر بحث : الإنجيل يجيب : هل يمكن أن يهلك المؤمن .--- وهو معروض فى منتدانا المبارك هذا ))



*شكرا يا اخي مكرم على مرورك ومساعدتك انت وكل اخواني وخواتي ..شكرا لك والرب يوفقك*


----------



## rose24 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



Ramzi قال:


> مشكووورة يا روز على هالسؤال
> انا استفدت منه​



*وانت همين مشكور يا رمزي على مرورك
وفعلا اني كلش استفاديت من هذي المعلومات ويا رب انت همين..
لان الحلو انو كل شخص عندو معلومة حلوة ويكتبها بكل محبة*


----------



## abdel7ak (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*انبه السيدة روز ان المعمودية لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس*​


----------



## abdel7ak (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +فقط ، أضيف بأن الرب أمر بعدم منع الأطفال عنه إذ قال : " دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلىَّ ، ولاتمنعوهم ، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات" . ++ فبعد ذلك ، من يسمح له ضميره بأن يخالف أمر الرب ؟


واين الاشارة الى التعميد؟​


----------



## abdel7ak (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

++ أعطى الرب أهمية بالغة للمعمودية ، وأمر بها الرسل ، وهم إلتزموا بأمره إلى أقصى الحدود ، حتى أن بطرس عـمـّــد كرنيليوس وعائلته بعدما حلّ الروح القدس عليهم .+++ وهى يجب أن تكون صحيحة ، إلى درجة أن بولس أعاد معمودية الذين تعمدوا معمودية غير صحيحة .

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا عمد المسيح قبل ان يحل عليه روح القدس وبصيغة اخرى لماذا حل روح القدس على كرنيليوس قبل التعميد؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



abdel7ak قال:


> *انبه السيدة روز ان المعمودية لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس*​



مين اللى قال ان المعمودية لم ترد فى كتابنا المقدس...
ده ذكر ان السيد المسيح له المجد أتعمد..

الاصحاح التانى من متى...
1 وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ يَكْرِزُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ 
2 قَائِلاً: «تُوبُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّماوَاتِ. 
3 فَإِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قِيلَ عَنْهُ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً». 
4 وَيُوحَنَّا هَذَا كَانَ لِبَاسُهُ مِنْ وَبَرِ الإِبِلِ وَعَلَى حَقْوَيْهِ مِنْطَقَةٌ مِنْ جِلْدٍ. وَكَانَ طَعَامُهُ جَرَاداً وَعَسَلاً بَرِّيّاً. 
5 حِينَئِذٍ خَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ أُورُشَلِيمُ وَكُلُّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ بِالأُرْدُنّ 
6 وَاعْتَمَدُوا مِنْهُ فِي الأُرْدُنِّ مُعْتَرِفِينَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ. 
7 فَلَمَّا رَأَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَالصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَى مَعْمُودِيَّتِهِ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَا أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي مَنْ أَرَاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْرُبُوا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الآتِي؟ 
8 فَاصْنَعُوا أَثْمَاراً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ. 
9 وَلاَ تَفْتَكِرُوا أَنْ تَقُولُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: لَنَا إِبْراهِيمُ أَباً. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُقِيمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةِ أَوْلاَداً لِإِبْراهِيمَ. 
10 وَالآنَ قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. 
11 أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِمَاءٍ لِلتَّوْبَةِ وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحْمِلَ حِذَاءَهُ. هُوَ سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَنَارٍ. 
12 الَّذِي رَفْشُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَسَيُنَقِّي بَيْدَرَهُ وَيَجْمَعُ قَمْحَهُ إِلَى الْمَخْزَنِ وَأَمَّا التِّبْنُ فَيُحْرِقُهُ بِنَارٍ لاَ تُطْفَأُ». 
13 حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا لِيَعْتَمِدَ مِنْهُ. 
14 وَلَكِنْ يُوحَنَّا مَنَعَهُ قَائِلاً: «أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَنْ أَعْتَمِدَ مِنْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ!» 
15 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «اسْمَحِ الآنَ لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرٍّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ. 
16 فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ 
17 وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».

وفى انجيل مرقس الاصحاح الاول
4 كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَيَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا. 
5 وَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأَهْلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَاعْتَمَدُوا جَمِيعُهُمْ مِنْهُ فِي نَهْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ مُعْتَرِفِينَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ. 
6 وَكَانَ يُوحَنَّا يَلْبَسُ وَبَرَ الإِبِلِ وَمِنْطَقَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ عَلَى حَقَوَيْهِ وَيَأْكُلُ جَرَاداً وَعَسَلاً بَرِّيّاً. 
7 وَكَانَ يَكْرِزُ قَائِلاً: «يَأْتِي بَعْدِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَنْحَنِيَ وَأَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ. 
8 أَنَا عَمَّدْتُكُمْ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَسَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ». 
9 وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ وَاعْتَمَدَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا فِي الأُرْدُنِّ. 
10 وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ. 
11 وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ

وانجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثالث
16 قَالَ يُوحَنَّا لِلْجَمِيعِ: «أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِمَاءٍ وَلَكِنْ يَأْتِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ. هُوَ سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَنَارٍ.
21 وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ 
22 وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!».

وانجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الثالث : حوار رب المجد مع نيقوديموس عن المعمودية 
 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 
3 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ». 
4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. 
6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 
7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 
8 اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا لَكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ». 
9 فَسَأَلَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟» 
10 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هَذَا! 
11 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 
12 إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ 
13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
19 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 
20 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ. 
21 وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ». 
22 وَبَعْدَ هَذَا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَمَكَثَ مَعَهُمْ هُنَاكَ وَكَانَ يُعَمِّدُ. 
23 وَكَانَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضاً يُعَمِّدُ فِي عَيْنِ نُونٍ بِقُرْبِ سَالِيمَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ هُنَاكَ مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَكَانُوا يَأْتُونَ وَيَعْتَمِدُونَ - 
24 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُوحَنَّا قَدْ أُلْقِيَ بَعْدُ فِي السِّجْنِ. 
25 وَحَدَثَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ يُوحَنَّا مَعَ يَهُودٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّطْهِيرِ. 
26 فَجَاءُوا إِلَى يُوحَنَّا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَكَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ الَّذِي أَنْتَ قَدْ شَهِدْتَ لَهُ هُوَ يُعَمِّدُ وَالْجَمِيعُ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيْهِ» 
27 فَقَالَ يُوحَنَّا: «لاَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ شَيْئاً إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. 
28 أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ. 
29 مَنْ لَهُ الْعَرُوسُ فَهُوَ الْعَرِيسُ وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ الْعَرِيسِ الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ فَرَحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْعَرِيسِ. إِذاً فَرَحِي هَذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ. 
30 يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ. 
31 اَلَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ وَالَّذِي مِنَ الأَرْضِ هُوَ أَرْضِيٌّ وَمِنَ الأَرْضِ يَتَكَلَّمُ. اَلَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ 
32 وَمَا رَآهُ وَسَمِعَهُ بِهِ يَشْهَدُ وَشَهَادَتُهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْبَلُهَا. 
33 وَمَنْ قَبِلَ شَهَادَتَهُ فَقَدْ خَتَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ صَادِقٌ 
34 لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ اللَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِكلاَمِ اللَّهِ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِكَيْلٍ يُعْطِي اللَّهُ الرُّوحَ. 
35 اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ. 
36 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ».

والاية دى قالها رب المجد لتلاميذه..
متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
شفت بقى ان المعمودية مذكورة فى كتابنا المقدس وان الرب يسوع له المجد قد مارسها بنفسه​


----------



## abdel7ak (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

واضح جيدا ان السيدة مرمر حافظة للكتاب المقدس لكنك ذكرت​متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
شفت بقى ان المعمودية مذكورة فى كتابنا المقدس وان الرب يسوع له المجد قد مارسها بنفسه
 فسؤالي ماهي الكلمات التي قالها يوحنا المعمدان عند تعميد المسيح؟هل نفسها المكتوبة باللون الاحمر؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



abdel7ak قال:


> واضح جيدا ان السيدة مرمر حافظة للكتاب المقدس لكنك ذكرت​متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
> شفت بقى ان المعمودية مذكورة فى كتابنا المقدس وان الرب يسوع له المجد قد مارسها بنفسه
> فسؤالي ماهي الكلمات التي قالها يوحنا المعمدان عند تعميد المسيح؟هل نفسها المكتوبة باللون الاحمر؟​





الاستاذ عبد الحق....
انت قلت ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر المعمودية 
وانا جبتلك من الكتاب المقدس ما يكذب كلامك هذا 

أما الاية دى...
متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

فأنا قلت ان الرب يسوع له المجد قالها لتلاميذه ومذكرتش
ان يوحنا المعمدان هو اللى قال الجملة دى
لان يوحنا المعمدان كان لا يعمد بالروح القدس 

فالقديس يوحنا المعمدان قال...
11 أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِمَاءٍ لِلتَّوْبَةِ وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحْمِلَ حِذَاءَهُ. هُوَ سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَنَارٍ.
 13 حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا لِيَعْتَمِدَ مِنْهُ. 
14 وَلَكِنْ يُوحَنَّا مَنَعَهُ قَائِلاً: «أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَنْ أَعْتَمِدَ مِنْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ!» 
15 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «اسْمَحِ الآنَ لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرٍّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ. 
16 فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ 
17 وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».

وكلام القديس يوحنا المعمدان كلوه بيؤكد أهمية معمودية المخلص المسيح له المجد ​


----------



## habeb1969 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

:t14::smi106:hg الى الاخ مكرم شنوده سلام الرب يسوع المسيح 
بنعمه الرب المعموديه هي اعلان الشخص وقبوله للرب يسوع المسيح والاعتراف بموته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث . 
المعموديه نفسها هي عباره عن طقس .
ولكن قبل المعموديه يوجب الاعتراف والايمان بالموت والقيامه ومن بعد تاتي المعموديه .
بالنسبه الى الاطفال فالطفل غير محتاج الى المعموديه لانه غير واعي بالاعتراف والايمان . مثال على ذلك الحبشي عندما قال وما المانع بان اعتمد وهنا يوجد ماء 
فقال له الرسول لا يوجد مانع ان آمنت واعترفت


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

يجب تعميد الأطفال أيضاً: 

 أ – لأن كلمة "جميع" تشملهم. 

 "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" متى 28: 19 "فقال لهم بطرس, توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا, فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس. لأن الموعد هو لكم ولأولادكم" أعمال الرسل 2: 38 , 39.

ب - لأن المعمودية هي، عادةً، الوسيلة الوحيدة التي يمكن بواسطتها للأطفال الذين يجب أن يولدوا ثانية أيضاً, أن يحصلوا على التجديد ويؤتى بهم إلى الإيمان. "وقدموا إليه أولاًدا لكي يلمسهم, وأما التلاميذ فانتهروا الذين قدموهم. فلما رأى يسوع ذلك اغتاظ وقال لهم, دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله. الحق أقول لكم, من لا يقبل ملكوت الله مثل ولد فلن يدخله" (مر قس 10: 13 – 15)

ج -لأن الأطفال أيضاً يمكن أن يؤمنوا. 

 "ومن اعثر هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر رحى ويغرق في لجة البحر" (متى 18: 6). 

 ثانياً : بركات المعمودية: 

 ما هي فائدة المعمودية؟ إنها تعمل على غفران الخطايا , تنجي من الموت والشرير وتمنح الخلاص الأبدي لكل الذين يؤمنون بذلك, كما هو معلن في كلام الله ما هو كلام الله ووعوده المشار إليها. يقول المسيح ربنا في الإصحاح الأخير من إنجيل مرقس: "من آمن واعتمد خلص, ومن لم يؤمن يدن". 

ما هي الفوائد العظيمة التي تمنحها المعمودية؟ 

أ - إنها تعمل على غفران الخطايا:

 "توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا" أعمال الرسل 2: 38. "لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع. لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" غلاطية 3: 26 , 27 

ب - إنها تنجي من الموت والشرير: 

 "أم تجهلون أن كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته" رومية 6: 3 

ج - إنها تمنح الخلاص الأبدي: 

 "من آمن واعتمد خلص, ومن لم يؤمن يدن" مرقس 16: 16 

 "الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الآن , أي المعمودية" 1 بطرس 3: 21 

ولكن ألم يحصل المسيح على هذه البركات لأجلنا؟ 

بكل تأكيد إن المسيح بواسطة آلامه وموته حصل على كل هذه البركات لأجلنا ولكن المعمودية هي وسيلة تؤدي عن طريق عمل الروح القدس إلى جعل هذه البركات ملكاً لنا. "لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع. لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" غلاطية 3: 26 , 27 "لأنكم اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا" 1 كورنثوس 6: 11 

لمن تمنح المعمودية كل هذه البركات؟ 

- تمنح هذه البركات لكل من يؤمن, كما هو معلن في كلام الله ووعوده "كل من آمن واعتمد خلص, ومن لم يؤمن يدن" 

هل يمكن أن يخلص أحد بدون المعمودية؟ 

إن عدم الإيمان فقط يقود إلى الدينونة فمع أن الإيمان الذي يخلص لا يمكن أن يكون موجوداً في قلب شخص لم يتمكن من الحصول على المعمودية لسبب ما.


----------



## rose24 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



abdel7ak قال:


> *انبه السيدة روز ان المعمودية لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس*​



*اخي عبد الحق..وهل لا يوجد مكان في الكتاب المقدس يذكر عن اهمية المعموذية ؟!

قبل ان ابدأ احب ان اشكر اختي مرمر على الاجابة الواضحة الكاملة والوافية

يا اخي.. المعموذية مهمة في حياه الانسان*
*اذهبو وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمذوهم باسم الاب والابن وروح القدس ..متى 28:19


كل من يؤمن ويتعمذ يخلص ومن لا يؤمن يهلك..مرقس 16:16**ولاحظ الترتيب هنا يا اخي عبد الحق..ايمان كامل برب المجد والمعموذية*


*الا تعلمون اننا حين تعمذنا لنتحد مع المسيح تعمذنا لنموت معه فدفنا معه بالمعموذية وشاركناه في موته حتى كما اقامه الاب بقدرته المجيدة من بين الاموات نسلك نحن ايضا في حياة جديدة؟رومية 6:3*


*لانكم تعمذتم جميعا بالمسيح فلبستم المسيح ..غلاطية 26:3


فانتم عندما تعمذتم في المسيح دفنتم معه وقمتم معه ايضا لانكم امنتم بقدرة الله الذي اقامه من بين الاموات ..كولوسي 12:2** ترابط الايمان بالمعموذية *


*وكما الجسد واحد وله اعضاء كثيرة هي على كثرتها جسد واحد ..كذلك المسيح فنحن كلنا حين تعمذنا بروح واحد لنكون جسد واحد وارتوينا من روح واحدة ..كورنثوس الاولى 12:12*


*كان هذا رمز للمعموذية التي تنجيكم لا بأزالة وسخ الجسد بل بعهد صادق النية مع الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح الذي صعد الى السماء وهو عن يمين الله الاب ..بطرس الاولى 21:3*


----------



## golden_r (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*المعمودية هى ميلاد جديد واقصد بالميلاد الجديد انتقال تبعيتنا من ادم الاول وهو الميلاد الجسدانى الى ادم الثانى وهو الميلاد الروحى  (ليس من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله) (يوحنا 1) وانتقال التبعية تقودنا للبنوة الروحية اى لله وبذلك اصبحنا وارثين لله لاننا ابناؤه اقصد بذلك ان السجل المدنى بتاعنا هو السماء وليس الارض ولذلك نعطى اسما جديدا فى المعمودية وهذا هو الميلاد الجديد (الثانى) *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

+++ أشكر الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء على إجاباتهم الوافية ، فليس ما يُــقال بعد .
+++ وإنما ألخص فى كلمتين : 
   (1) المعمودية شرط إلهى لدخول الملكوت : [ إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله ] يو 3: 5. فكيف نحرم الأطفال منها ؟؟
  (2) الرب أمر بعدم منع الأطفال عنه(لأن لهم معاملة خاصة) : [ دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلىّ ولا تمنعوهم ] ، فكيف نمنعهم نحن ؟؟
  (3) الرسل أطاعوا الرب وعمدوا الأسرة بكاملها ولم يستثنوا أحداً ، فلماذا نخالف نحن ؟؟


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ abdel7ak*


abdel7ak قال:


> *انبه السيدة روز ان المعمودية لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس*​


*من أين أتيت بهذا يا أيها الأستاذ ؟؟؟*
*هل أنت تعلم أكثر منا بإيماننا ؟؟؟*
*وطبعاً أنا مش هقدر أقول أكثر من ال قاله أخوتي أثباتاً لك *
*مع أن ما قلته يعد أثبات علي عدم درايتك بهذا الشئ وعدم قرائتك للكتاب المقدس*
*وبهذا نتأكد أنك تجادل عن سمع فقط لا عن فهم*
*ومع ذلك نجيبك *
*ومع ذلك نراك تقفز من نقطة لنقطة ولنري ...*​
​


abdel7ak قال:


> والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا عمد المسيح قبل ان يحل عليه روح القدس وبصيغة اخرى لماذا حل روح القدس على كرنيليوس قبل التعميد؟​


​*هناك فرق يا أخي بي هذا وذاك*
*فلا داعي للفلسفة*
*الحلول وقت أعتماد سيدنا يسوع المسيح كان حلول ظاهر في هيئة مجسمة كحمامة*
*وهذا كان حلول أقنومي *
*فالسيد المسيح عمد أولاً كي يظهر بهذا أندماجه بالجنس البشري وكي يكمل كل بر أي يكمل كل فروض الناموس ورموزه*
*فالسيد المسيح أعتمد معمودية يوحنا لا للتوبة بل لأظهار أنه هو الأتي لفداء العالم هو أبن الله الحي*​[Q-BIBLE]وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ، لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ، فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
*وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ​*​
 [/Q-BIBLE]​*أما ما حدث مع كرنيليوس حدث حلول لمواهاب الروح القدس لا حلول أقنومي *
*فهم قبلوا مواهب الروح القدس ليصيروا أولاد الله*

*ونري هذا أيضاً في أن السيد المسيح وهب للتلاميذ الروح القدس كموهبه قبل موته*
*ولكن في يوم الخمسين من صعوده وعلي وعده السابق لهم حل الروح القدس في هيئة ألسنة من نار كحلول من نوع أخر حلول بذاته كي يكون معهم ويدوم فيهم ويذكرهم بكل ما قال لهم السيد المسيح*
*هناك فرق *
*وأعتقد أن هذا موضوع كبير جداً من الصعب أيجازه في سطور والأصعب أنه يشرح لشخص غير مسيحي لم ينال هذا الروح ولا مواهبه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## golden_r (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ أشكر الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء على إجاباتهم الوافية ، فليس ما يُــقال بعد .
> +++ وإنما ألخص فى كلمتين :
> (1) المعمودية شرط إلهى لدخول الملكوت : [ إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله ] يو 3: 5. فكيف نحرم الأطفال منها ؟؟
> (2) الرب أمر بعدم منع الأطفال عنه(لأن لهم معاملة خاصة) : [ دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلىّ ولا تمنعوهم ] ، فكيف نمنعهم نحن ؟؟
> (3) الرسل أطاعوا الرب وعمدوا الأسرة بكاملها ولم يستثنوا أحداً ، فلماذا نخالف نحن ؟؟


 
*عزيزى مكرم نعم المعمودية شرط من شروط الخلاص (من امن واعتمد خلص ) فالايمان يسبق المعمودية فبالنسبة للاطفال نعمدهم على ايمان والديهم اى ان الام تصبح مسئولة امام الله فى توصيل الايمان الى ابنها ولذلك تسميها الكنيسة الاشبين ولكن هناك تقصيرات بالنسبة الى الامهات فى ذلك وهذا ما دعى الى ان بعض الكنائس تلجأ الى عدم عماد الاطفال وهم صغار ولكنى لا اؤيد هذا الفكر لانه الاستسناء وليس القاعدة فالقاعدة هى تعميد الاطفال على ايمان والديهم لانه مهما ان كانت الام مقصرة فانها تحب ان ابنها يشب على الايمان ومعرفة الله بالبلدى تحب انه يكون احسن منها وهذه هى القاعدة وكما قلت ان الرسل كانوا يعمدون البيت بما فيه من اطفال وكما قيل فى الكتاب المقدس حدث خلاص لاهل هذا البيت فمتزعلش ياعم الكنيسة تعمد الاطفال   وشكرا لمحبتك      .............*
*                                  golden_r*


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

سلام ونعمة
اخوتي الاحباء
هذا القسم مخصص للاسئلة والاجوبة فقط
وليس للنقاشات
يرجى من الجميع التقيد بقوانين القسم
والرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



rose24 قال:


> *سؤال اتمنى منكم المساعدة على الاجابة*
> _*ما معنى المعموذية؟ وسؤالي هنا للتحديد لا اعني تغطيس الطفل بالماء*_
> _*وهذا نعرفه ليصبح مسيحي يعمذ بتغطيسه بالماء*_
> 
> ...


 

*المعمودية في الديانة المسيحية هي سر إلهي من أسرار الكنيسة ويتوجب على كل مسيحي أن يعتمد كختم لإيمانه. وتعتبر المعمودية أمراً هاماً لأنها تأتي ضمن المأمورية العظمى التي أعطاها المسيح لتلاميذه حين قال:[Q-BIBLE]اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن الروح القدس، وعلّموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به, وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 28: 19 – 20).[/Q-BIBLE]*

*إن كلمة (معمودية) بحد ذاتها تعني (اغتسالاً)أو (تطهيراً) يحمل طابعاً دينياً, وإن بعض أنواع الاغتسال بقصد التطهير كانت معروفة في العهد القديم وهي مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس فنقرأ عن قصة نعمان السرياني, رئيس جيش ملك آرام أنه كان مصاباً بالبرص وجاء إلى النبي أليشع ليشفيه من برصه, فأرسل إليه أليشع رسولاً يقول له اذهب واغتسل سبع مرات في نهر الأردن (2 ملوك: 5) وقد ورد في المزمور 51 مثلا قول داود النبي في تضرعه إلى الله: "طهرني بالزوفا فأطهر, اغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج". *


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

وشكرا على سؤالك الرائع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## rose24 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*شكرا شكرا عزيزي على مرورك وتوضيحك
ربي يحفضك  ويحميك ويحمي الكل ...امييين ..اميين*


----------



## golden_r (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*عزيزى     ra.mi62    سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع تكون معك*
لقد وصلنى سؤالك اعتقد انى فهمت من السؤال انك غير معترض على معمودية الاطفال بس احب اوضح شئ الاطفال تعمد على الايمان كذلك ولكن ايمان والديهم وبالتالى والديهم يكونون مسؤلون امام الله لتوصيل الايمان لهم الى ان يكبروا ويدركوا معنى الايمان .
اما بالنسبة للكبار لو هذا الشخص الكبير غير معمد فوجب عليه العماد بسبب كل الايات الى انت كاتبها ولا داعى لتكرارها واحب اقولك ايه معنى المعمودية وانا اقتبس الرد لان رديته قبل ذلك لاخت لينا فى المنتدى 

*المعمودية هى ميلاد جديد واقصد بالميلاد الجديد انتقال تبعيتنا من ادم الاول وهو الميلاد الجسدانى الى ادم الثانى وهو الميلاد الروحى (ليس من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله) (يوحنا 1) وانتقال التبعية تقودنا للبنوة الروحية اى لله وبذلك اصبحنا وارثين لله لاننا ابناؤه اقصد بذلك ان السجل المدنى بتاعنا هو السماء وليس الارض ولذلك نعطى اسما جديدا فى المعمودية وهذا هو الميلاد الجديد (الثانى) *


----------



## golden_r (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

عزيزتى *rose24* انا الواجب على ان اشكرك كثيرا لكلماتك الرقيقة راجيا من الرب يسوع ان يظللك بمحبته الغنية      وصلى لاجلى كثيرا *golden_r*


----------



## نوفر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

المعمودية فى ابسط معانيها هى موت عن العالم بشهواتة واغراتة ..فالمعمودية هى موت مع المسيح وقيامة فى او معة...موت عن امور هذا العالم وقيامة لحياة جديدة فى او معة فى الجسد ولكن بعمل الروح الساكن فينا ..مثلما قال ق.بولس (ونحن اموت معة بالمعمودية).....
للمذيد من المعرفة أقرأة كتاب "المعمودية-كتاب القرن العشرين" للاب متى المسكين
ولا تنساة من لم يولد من الماء والروح لن يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت السموات.
وهذا كلام واضح وصريح


----------



## ضرغام (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

هفهمت من الموضوع أن تعميد الكبار - رجال ونساء - لا بد منه حتى ولو كان قد تم تعميدهم وهم صغار

هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟


----------



## ضرغام (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

يكفيني نظرة المشرف الذي يحذف ردودي لنفسه الآن

لم أخالف في حرف واحد في أي منها في منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة

ومشاركاتي لا تتعدى 45 مطلقا

يبدو أن الرقم السحري هو 50

هل يرد أحدكم على سؤالي ... أم سأطرد منتصرا شامخا ككل مرة؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ ضرغام*


ضرغام قال:


> هفهمت من الموضوع أن تعميد الكبار - رجال ونساء - لا بد منه حتى ولو كان قد تم تعميدهم وهم صغار
> 
> هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟


*غير صحيح*
*فإن كانوا قد تعمدوا وهم صغار فما الداعي لتعميدهم وهم كبار ؟؟؟*
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ ضرغام*


ضرغام قال:


> يكفيني نظرة المشرف الذي يحذف ردودي لنفسه الآن


*ما معني لنفسة*
*ه الأن*
*لا داعي لألقاء التهم*​


ضرغام قال:


> لم أخالف في حرف واحد في أي منها في منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة


*ليس كل مشاركة تحذف تكون بسبب الأخطاء*
*هناك أمور أخري تخص الأدارة*​


ضرغام قال:


> ومشاركاتي لا تتعدى 45 مطلقا
> 
> يبدو أن الرقم السحري هو 50


*يبدو*​


ضرغام قال:


> هل يرد أحدكم على سؤالي ... أم سأطرد منتصرا شامخا ككل مرة؟؟؟


 
*منتصراً كل مرة !!!*
*هل الطرد يعتبر أنتصار ؟؟؟*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

+++ أخى الفاضل
لقد جاوبنا على أسئلتك ، ولذلك إستغرب الجميع من قولك بأن سؤالك لم يجاب عليه .
++ ولكن ، بالحقيقة ، خطر على بالى ــ الآن فقط ــ أن قصدك قد يكون هو السؤال عن المعنى اللغوى لكلمة معمودية .
+++ فإن كان الأمر كذلك ، فنكون مدينين لك بالإعتذار ، لعدم إدراكنا لمقصدك .
+++ والمعنى اللغوى لكلمة معموية ، هو من كلمة : عماد الشيئ ، أى أساسه . فإن المعموية من أساسات المسيحية :- [أساس التوبة .. الإيمان.. تعليم المعموديات ووضع الأيادى ، قيامة الأموات ، والدينونة الأبدية ] عب 6: 1و2. 
+++ إذن ، فكلمة معمودية تعنى الأمر الذى من أساسيات الدين المسيحى .
+ مع خالص تحياتنا


----------



## نوفر (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*



ضرغام قال:


> هفهمت من الموضوع أن تعميد الكبار - رجال ونساء - لا بد منه حتى ولو كان قد تم تعميدهم وهم صغار
> 
> هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟


*يا ا/ضرغام *من تعمد مرة لايعاد تعميدة مرة اخرى مهما كانت الاسباب .حتى ان كانت ترك المسيحية ثم الرجوع اليها .......هذا نظام كنسى معترف علية من القديم جدا


----------



## fredyyy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

*كلام صحيح يا ... نوفر*

*فالمعمودية لا ُتكرر لأنها بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس وليس معمودية أخرى لإسم آخر*

*وفي المعمودية نرى التخصيص للمسيح تابعين كلامه عاملين مرضاته*

*كما نرى ذلك في العهد القديم إذ يقول الكتاب :*

*كورنثوس الأولى 10 : 2 *

*وَجَمِيعَهُمُ اعْتَمَدُوا لِمُوسَى فِي السَّحَابَةِ وَفِي الْبَحْرِ *

*أي تخصصوا لموسى كقائد من خلال عبورهم البحر الأحمر *

*والمياه عن يمينهم وعن يسارهم والسحابة من فوقهم*

*حال كونهم متحررين من العبودية القاسية إذ كانوا يخدمون فرعون*

*وبهذا العبور والتعميد فلا :*

*للعبودية مرة أخرى ... ولا لمعاجن الطين ... ولا للسخرة ... ولا للأوثان *

*ولا لكل طعام مصر .... ولا لسلطان فرعون ..... ولا للسياط*

*لقد عبروا البحر واغلقت المياة الطريق أمامهم للرجوع الى مصر *

*لقد تركوا الماضي بكل مساوئة ... وأمامهم الطريق ليتبعوا الله وهم :*

*أحرار ... خدمتهم طوعاً... كأولاد إبراهيم ... يعبدوا الله ... طعامهم المن *

*لهم سلطان الله ... يد الله ترعاهم وتسندهم*

*وهذا هو الحال مع كل المؤمنين الذين إعتمدوا بإسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*


** يعبدون الله بالروح والحق*

** تحرروا من سلـطان الظلمـة *

** رافعين رؤوسهم إذ هم أبناء الله*

** يسمـع الله لهم في كـل ما يطــلبون *

** طعامهم أن يفعلوا مشيئة الذي أرسلهم*

** لا يحبوا العـالم ولا الأشـياء التي في العـالم*

** عواطفهم كلها مقدسة ليس للعالم نصيب فيها*

** يسكن فيهم الروح القدس ولا يفارقهم إذ هو عربون الميراث*

** مُنتصرين على كل قوة إبليس إذ لهم نصرة المسيح في الصليب*

** يُخبرون عن قوة ودوام فاعلية دم المسيح إذ هم سفراء عن المسيح*


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به*

* المعمودية في الديانة المسيحية هي سر إلهي من أسرار الكنيسة ويتوجب على كل مسيحي أن يعتمد كختم لإيمانه. وتعتبر المعمودية أمراً هاماً لأنها تأتي ضمن المأمورية العظمى التي أعطاها المسيح لتلاميذه حين قال: "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن الروح القدس، وعلّموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به, وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 28: 19 – 20).


thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------

